# Slight guppy problem?



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

The last couple of days I've noticed my solid red coloured guppy male isn't Fanning his tail. He just keeps it all scrunched up, Almost like it stuck together? He's swimming fine I'm just a little concerned about him, he' always been a fave of mine and he's always been quite shy and doesn't know what to do with the ladies  Any idea what's up with the guy? Thanks in advance guy


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It means they're stressed. Try a water change and see if that helps. :]


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Hmm, well I only changed the water 2 days ago, I have seen him and one of the other males Nipping at each other so temporarily I've put him in the 5Gal tank, Again only had a water change 2 days ago, for 2-3 days max See if he get any better, I'm picking up a 3ft tank on Monday With a Pre cycled filter and water so fingers crossed with a little more room for all 10 of my guppies they'll be alot happier and wont squabble.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Just been reading up on what it could be, Ive noticed a few of my fish recently at the top of the tank getting air even though i have an air pump, Which leads me to think it could be Flukes? Specifically Gill ones. I noticed a couple of days ago also that a few fish had really red gills but thought nothing of it. What should I do if it is Flukes? I have no Water testers yet as Im a little strapped for cash but I am going to the LFS on saturday as I need to take a couple of fish because a room mate baught a tank off Ebay and he didn't realise it had fish...All i can say is 3 X 15-20cm Pleco in a 2ft tank, Saturday is the only time i can take them =/.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

If it is gill flukes, they typically would be breathing out of one gill only. Something you can do is raise the temperature to about 86, 87 degrees fareneheit. Then put in 1 tsp of aquarium salt for every gallon. Should clear it right up :]


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Ive ordered some Velvet/Fluke meds should turn up soon. i'll put salt in in a little while, I really need to go to work X_x....Plus this morning they weren't eating like they normally do, they are normally like little piranha's but today they were swimming about but not really eating too much, so i treated them all to some defrosted blood worms.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

What are your water parameters? Ammonia/nitrite/nitrate/ph


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

I can't test it tbh, I can't afford a test kit X_x and I wont be able to get to the LFS for a quick test till tomorrow. His fins are still clamped and Ive noticed a couple of my Swordies at the top with only one gill flapping. Did a 50% change and added a small amount of salt. the swordies seem to be a bit better, They wern't eating too well this morning but seem fairly good this afternoon. Ive put the clamped Male into a breeding tank just incase it's because he was getting bullied and he' not changed yet. As soon as I get payed i'll get the Master test kit for everything. Ive got some meds coming Via post now so fingers crossed they'll be ok till then


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Yet another update, I just stared at him for a couple of minutes, and now that he's nearer to the light I can jut about make out what looks like Dust on his fins? Thats the only way i can really describe it. It's hardly noticable unless you stare at him long enough


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

ich can look like salt on the fins and also affect the gils, velvet can look like powder also. But the first thing that comes to mind with red gills and fish at the surface is ammonia poisoning. If you can't test your water, make sure that its good by changing often with dechlorintateed water.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

How often do you do water changes and gravel vacs?


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

It alot finer than Salt grains. I've already done a water change so It doesn't seem to be an Ammonia problem. So I think it could be Flukes


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, let us know if your meds/salt works :]


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

I know that in my area various LFS and even some of the larger pet stores such as PetSmart will run tests on your water for you if you bring in a sample, you may want to try that out.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I would use jungle parasite clear or API parasites, they both will get rid of ick and gill flukes. Can you get a pcik so maybe we can tell if it's ick or gill flukes? If you get one of these meds quick it will work.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

^^ Im in the UK so I don't really have Jungle here, but I do have Interpet here and I've been told its pretty good, All the pet stores here sell them and has a really wide selection of meds. The Salts havn't seemed to do anything =/ he's a little more lively but tail Is REALLY clamped up and it looks like his colour is fading slightly


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

clamped tail and faded is a sure sign of an unhappy fish. Not so easy to tell what the problem is. Go to the fish disease sites and look at pics.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

meds have turned up!! putting some in now


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Great, keep us updated.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Unfortunately he continued to decline =/ all my other fish have perked up tons, but he must have gone over this peak i suppose,I ethanised him and a female who was showing the same deterioration as him, once I get it all back under control I'll replace Gary and Bumble <3 RIP


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Unlucky....
Good luck with your future ventures and i hope your problem is sorted quick.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Aww, sorry you lost him. Sorry I was not much helps. Not sure what's going on. Maybe it was just too late, you tried.


----------

